# Saugeye Limit



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Tough morning, great afternoon at IL, Saw some fish caught this morning but didn't mark a thing, Tried alot of new areas and still nothing at all. No fish by 11:00 when I got a flat tire while driving around the lake looking for fish. Got that all worked out and finally located some eyes by 12:30. They were not ready to bite yet but we setup for the afternoon. Lundy came up and by the time he got there I already had 3 keepers. The last two hours they bit good and we ended up with a real good mess of fish for the 3 of us. By the last half hour they were so active they were coming in on the vex suspended a couple of feet off the bottom. Which is unique. I had the CARP ROOKIE with me again and he landed 5 keepers on his own, which was awesome. Raps and spoons with dropper hooks and minnow heads were on the menu. Biggest fish went 21 inches with half the keepers being in the 17-19" range. 



As far as the spot goes. This is not a secret spot. 
If your not marking fish every once in a while, MOVE. We found fish at the 6th area we tried.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like the last time I was at IL. We had to continually move looking for fish. We would pick up one here and there. Good job on the fish. We'll be up there Sat and probably Sun giving it a try. Did you see any panfish being caught during the day?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It was my first time on the ice this year and it was a lot of fun.

I like it when Josh spends all of the time looking and searching and then locates some fish and calls me to come up to the lake and catch them, hauls my stuff out on to lake, cleans my fish for me, Nice.

A couple of the fish just came in and slammed it before you could even see them on the Vex. Most came in and you had to raise them up a foot or two before they would take it sitting dead still. I lost some at the hole and only caught one dink. Not fast and furious, just nice steady action from when I arrived at 3:45


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

from what I saw the panfish bite was bad. I did talk to one local who had been doing decent on the gills north of LI. There were more guys north of LI today than normal. Everyone was in search mode.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job guys !!
Need to get over there soon
Geowol


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job guys man Josh wheres the phone call!! Was over there myself walked back in Dunns and fished ended up with 5 keepers threw back 3 small ones and lost 3 nice ones at the hole darn rookie!! One was a pig would have been my biggest in years. Oh well least got to see her. Only 3-4 of us back there most of afternoon then ended up with about 8 guys before dark. Caught my fish hole hopping using a 1/4 ounce Fire tiger Vibe. Was a good time looking to sneak back over end of week.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Man sounds like you did just fine. I was right there. I checked out things at moundwood and saw some guys around the corner. Pulling out of moundwood I backed over something that poped my tire instantly. It sounds like that afternoon if you were on the fish they were ready to bite.

BTW I said I would call you if I hit them good and had space in the shanty. If you like, Ill let you know next time I hit them good, shanty space or not.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sounds good. My 5 gallon shanty will do for me!! It is a Party bucket always a party if i get to fish. Fish were real spread out not loaded by any means but if you got it in front of one they hit it good usually with in first couple pumps with a pause in between of course!  I have to get me a auger been using old holes. Might get out there and not have any to use one of these times!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Sounds good. My 5 gallon shanty will do for me!! It is a Party bucket always a party if i get to fish. Fish were real spread out not loaded by any means but if you got it in front of one they hit it good usually with in first couple pumps with a pause in between of course!  I have to get me a auger been using old holes. Might get out there and not have any to use one of these times!!


LOL

You do enough damage in the summer spring and fall - hell anytime there is open water. We don't need you walking on water also then the fish population will go bye bye really fast.
:B slim

Thats for sure.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh come on i just want have a little hard water fun. I have been losing more then i have been catching anyway!!  If there are no open holes then i will not be out there. You guys gotta quit drilling swiss cheese out there then i won't be able to dip!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

do you have a vex or fish finder slim? How did you know when you had one under you?

Also I think its time you get some jigging raps. I know you do fine on the vib-es but there are times when the rap is awesome even without a minnow. Fished for years up there as a teen and never used minnow. Just a black and silver # 3. and a bucket. No shanty, heater, vex. 

For some reason the fish have been showing a preference for white or glow rapalas for us. Really glow just looks white in the day. Actually if you want to get technical I caught the majority of my fish on a nils master jigger, that comes with the longer dropper treble. Something about that dropper treble the fish really like. After I caught my 5th keeper, I took it off and gave it to lundy when he showed up and had only pulled a dink and 1 hit. Dont know if it was the lure or the fish just turned on but he caught all his fish on it. Also my friend matt was using a Nils Master Jigger just like mine but it was black and silver. He couldn't get a bite, so he switched to a rapala I had painted white that had been real hot for him (he even caught his carp on it). Instantly he started smacking the fish. I put on a homemade rattle spoon with a dropper and caught a couple more keepers and lost some but they were out catching me 2-1 at that point. I think the bright white lures were the reason. Time to paint some more up.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No electronics just blind ambition!! Would not know till i felt them bite. That is why i was hole hopping i had 7-9 holes in a area i found open and just kept moving from hole to hole only 1 hole produced more then 1 fish. They seemed to hit right away when i would try a new hole only work a hole about a minute or so then go to next one could not get cold was on the move all the time.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Report 
Big Joshy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't let slim get over on you 
If he can get 5 w/o a vex then he doesn't need you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GOOD JOB SLIM lol jus playing with ya  I could never do it!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ok.
yeah I was hole hopping with electronics and it seemed like if there was one within a few feet he was on you as soon as you dropped down.

I fished 5 holes and did about the same as the shanty campers fishing 1 hole in my group. But I did get big fish!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah slim is messin with all of us. Hes got an auger, he just likes to follow around the good fishermen and snipe their holes and fishing spots. 

Man slim, when are you going to strike out on your own and start finding your own fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am telling you i really don't have a auger!!! I AM STANDING OVER HERE ON THE ICE AT INDIAN RIGHT NOW AND CAN'T FIND A DARN HOLE ANYWHERE!! Stupid Snow!!  Gotta get a auger then look-out like you said i will snoop all over that lake!!


----------

